# Upgrade?



## C750 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have 5 JBL LSR305 speakers and a SVS PC2000. While the JBL speakers are a great performer they are starting to become a eyesore in the room they are in. The wife while she enjoys home theater likes a clean look. The speakers I was looking at were the Fluance XL7C, XLBP surrounds which to her she likes the look of them hanging on a wall instead of a bookshelf mounted to the wall which is a bigger profile and either the XL7S for the mains or XL5F, the XL7F might be overkill with a great sub already.

What are your opinions?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think in that price range the Fluance speakers would be fine. Those JBLs are not any more speaker than the Fluance so you should be good to go.
If you can up your budget these SVS Prime speakers would be a great speaker: http://www.svsound.com/collections/outlet-specials/outlet-speaker


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Wall mounted speakers have an inherent issue to overcome; the thinner they are (drivers closer to the wall) the more likely it is that there will be a reflection issue. When that occurs, SQ can suffer.

Where SQ is a concern, a speakers front baffle will be as narrow as possible. This helps insure the sound can "spread out" smoothly and evenly, thereby reducing the deleterious affects of refraction (sound waves bouncing off the baffle and interfering with the direct wave from the drivers). When you mount speakers flush to the wall - or even very close - you essentially make the front baffle the wall itself, which is a bad thing. Some manufacturers get around this by designing their drivers to 'beam' the sound in a more focused manner. Depending upon where you sit in the soundfield that could be a good thing, but if you happen to be outside the (potentially) narrow pattern then it becomes a bad thing.

How large is the room (HWD)? Wall mounted speakers are quite thin, which means they can't provide the same level of output a comparable bookshelf speaker can. That may prove to be an issue if the room is fairly large.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How about a wall to wall AT screen...then she will never see the speakers.


----------

